# Tandem Value



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

I am considering buying a tandem to ride with my children. I found a 2001 Cannondale RT 1000, in good shape, asking price is $1500. Is that reasonable? This has 105 components, and is relatively stock.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

http://www.thetandemlink.com/usedhome.html


----------



## phil. (Aug 3, 2004)

Seems on the high side of reasonable to me, but I can't really remember what the cannondale tandems retailed for anyways.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*limited market*



phil. said:


> Seems on the high side of reasonable to me, but I can't really remember what the cannondale tandems retailed for anyways.


Kind of have to agree it sounds a little high but the used tandem market is pretty limited with regard to choices. If it is in good condition and you dont have to pay shipping cost then it may very well be worh it. 

Way back when my son was young we bought our tandem. The thought that one summer together riding would be worth the cost and I could sell it used afterwards and eat the difference. The tandem was worth every penny and now that my son is an adult we still ride and race together. So even if it is a couple of hundred dollars too high I would say it is worth the money if you get anywhere near the fun out of it that we did.


----------



## dosequis driver (Oct 21, 2008)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> I am considering buying a tandem to ride with my children. I found a 2001 Cannondale RT 1000, in good shape, asking price is $1500. Is that reasonable? This has 105 components, and is relatively stock.


Here are the specs for the '01 RT1000
http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2001&Brand=Cannondale&Model=RT1000&Type=bike

As you can see, it had an MSRP of ~$2,600; the '01 RT3000 model had an MSRP of about $3,200 (Bikepedia's entry is wrong; see the '02 entry)

Cannondale held then began reducing it's tandem prices after 2002 and then reduced it's tandem offerings to just two models with drastically reduced prices in 2004. This marketing strategy essentially 'trashed' the resale value of used Cannondale tandems since new Cannondales could now be purchased for less than what a good used RT3000 should have demanded based on fair market value.

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/...&Brand=Cannondale&Model=Road+Tandem&Type=bike

Anyway, you can now buy a brand new Cannondale tandem for about $1,800 (perhaps less if you find a dealer trying to unload inventory) that is pretty well on par with the 2001 RT1000, i.e., Tiagra shifters vs. 105, etc.. at least for an entry-level tandem.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info. My feeling was that it was a little overpriced, but I wanted to confirm. I know tandems are quite expensive, and I just wasn't sure. I think I'm going to pass on this one, and see what else comes along.


----------

